# top market prices?



## blacklockboergoats (Sep 2, 2013)

Just curious what market price is in different areas. Here for my 40 to 60 pounders its usually right around 2$ a pound. The most ive got was at market was 2.60. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Right now here in California is sad. The last time I sold I sold 2 100% buckling that I just didn't have a place to put them to sell them as breeders. They were I would guess just shy of 60lbs and got $110. Last year the lowest I got was $125 for a 40 pounder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can sell a 40-50lb kid (for meat or something like that) and get about $50-60. If I were selling a whether I'd get $90-120 for a full grown one. I might get $150 for a full grown buck, and maybe the same for a milking doe (keep in mind this would all be at auction)

I took 6 oberhaslis to the sale 2 weeks ago, not one sold, I had to take them all back home. So dairy goats will not sell at all in an auction, or craigslist, or anywhere around here. 
But if I had taken goats with floppy ears, they'd sell in a heart beat. Everybody wants meat goats here, they wont even look at a dairy goat.


----------



## blacklockboergoats (Sep 2, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can sell a 40-50 kid (for meat or something like that) and get about $50-60. If I were selling a whether I'd get $90-120 for a full grown one. I might get $150 for a full grown buck, and maybe the same for a milking doe (keep in mind this would all be at auction)
> 
> I took 6 oberhaslis to the sale 2 weeks ago, not one sold, I had to take them all back home. So dairy goats will not sell at all in an auction, or craigslist, or anywhere around here.
> But if I had taken goats with floppy ears, they'd sell in a heart beat. Everybody wants meat goats here, they wont even look at a dairy goat.


Thats odd I sell at a graded sale I mainly raise boer cross goats but ill buy any large breed to resale ive sold several milk cross goats with pretty good luck. Thanks forthe replies.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

We sell at the St Joseph sale barn (it's about a half hour NW of Kansas City, MO) when we run kids to auction- it's one of the few sale barns in the area that has a well attended sheep/goat auction with volume meat buyers and slaughter weight goats. We usually try to hit the November sale and have averaged $2.45/lb on Selection 1 wethers that average 60 lbs. We'll have a group of feeder kids to go this year too, I'm kind of nervous about what they'll go for, but don't want to feed them over the winter. 

We see a definite slump in this area after Christmas, a slight increase around Easter, and then prices have held pretty steady for the remainder of the year- rough estimate would be about $1.50/lb for Selection 1 market weight wethers.

There are quite a few smaller sale barns that like to have weekly/monthly "small animal" auctions- but the quality of the animals and the buyers typically isn't the same. They tend to attract a bunch of cull animals and with a mix of hobby farmers and small time goat jockeys- on a good sale day you'd be lucky to get a buck a pound, although there are always exceptions to that.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

This past weekend at the goat sale near me they were selling market wethers (4-H/FFA goats) that were about 60-80 lbs for $150-$175 each. Nice big Boer does were $100-$150, they sold a Toggenburg doe that was in milk for $125 and they sold a couple of 4 month old Boer does (show goats) for $175. All were unregistered. Breeding size bucks were $150 and up. Skinnier goats were considerably less, but if it was nice and fat it sold pretty good. They have a few order buyers at this sale so everything sells, wether its the price the owner wants or not, that is a different story!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can sell a 40-50lb kid (for meat or something like that) and get about $50-60. If I were selling a whether I'd get $90-120 for a full grown one. I might get $150 for a full grown buck, and maybe the same for a milking doe (keep in mind this would all be at auction)
> 
> I took 6 oberhaslis to the sale 2 weeks ago, not one sold, I had to take them all back home. So dairy goats will not sell at all in an auction, or craigslist, or anywhere around here.
> But if I had taken goats with floppy ears, they'd sell in a heart beat. Everybody wants meat goats here, they wont even look at a dairy goat.


Are you kidding me????? I have only ever once seen a goat not sell and that was because it looked like the whole wall of her stomach was gone. She was seriously dragging her stomach on the ground. Do people not understand those does still have meat on them to eat??? Your other prices sound about right around here for dairy. I talked to a butcher guy a few weeks ago and he thinks he can buy my comming kids for $2 a lb. That's still low for around here but no commission and no sitting at the sale for hours with 2 energetic kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I get those prices for dairy kids, dairy cross, or boers. (I raise boers and alpines, not really into the oberhaslis anymore) But I take some kids to the sale rather than sell them to farms (for one reason or another). I can guarantee you if those same exact goats had white on them, and floppy ears they would have been sold before I even got them out of the truck (happens all the time). Everyone loved the buck I took (he has papers too), they were taking pictures of him and with him, but not one person bought any of them. The doe has a really nice udder too, raised triplets on her own.

But, I'm confident that if I wait a bit longer, till the holidays are coming around faster, they will sell. If not, I'm breeding the doe and her triplet doelings to my boer buck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really don't get people. Your sale sounds more jacked up then mine. But I know what you mean about looks. Red heads will bring more money then even a nice looking say red Boer. No clue why I guess that's their way of knowing for sure its a Boer......who the heck knows. Its the same as cattle. Doesn't matter how nice the calf is if its not black its worth less doesn't matter if you put a red whit face and a black one together and they look like twins that r/w/f will get pulled out.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

In Illinois I got $130 for a 60lb Boer whether (yes it had the traditional Boer markings) then I had a whether full white same weight go for 110 and I had 55lb nubians go for 85....around here no one wants nubians ....I've learned its better to sell from 60 to 80 lbs instead of 40 to 60 that everyone says is best at least here anyway......and that sell ranged from 2.13 a pound to 1.99 to 1.50


----------

